# Looking for source 26.6 layback post, do they exist?



## Balloontyre (Wednesday at 2:01 PM)

Does anyone know if there is such?
26.6 layback post. 
Thank you


----------



## J-wagon (Wednesday at 4:03 PM)

I've seen 26.6 with modest setback seatpost different style
https://www.ebay.com/itm/175474141015?campid=5335809022


----------



## Balloontyre (Wednesday at 4:47 PM)

@J-wagon thanks,  I found the sr mte 100 comes in 26.6 also. 



I'm looking for more the bmx style, braced or just layback, no moving parts.


----------

